# Need Advice on buying 49 inch OR 50 inch television



## sandynator (Feb 20, 2019)

Few days back the Backlight of my Philips 40 PFL4650 [*bought in oct 2015, India Specific model by videocon*] went & now waiting for replacement part. The waiting time is still unknown as Videocon have shut down its business due to heavy losses. They are servicing philips tv's but I doubt the availability of spares. Moreover now TPV Technology will be directly bringing Philips Television, European models here in India.
So servicing Philips TV even under warranty will be an issue I guess.

I have almost finalized to go with new 49 or 50 inch television. Please give your advice.   


*1. Budget   * 
Especially Under 40k INR

*2. Display type and size * 
Television Size has to be 49 or 50 inches

*3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?*
Will be used with Tata Sky HD & few Normal SD channels, Streaming online content, Watching Personal Full HD Movie collection via Android box.

*4. Types and number of ports required?*
Minimum 3 HDMI with 1 or 2 ARC, 1 Digital Coaxial out, 1 SPDIF Optical Out, 2 USB, 1 headphone out
1 LAN port, WiFi 

*5. Preferred choice of brand?*
TCL, Philips newer model by TPV Technology
Open for any other quality brand but need 3 yrs comprehensive warranty.

*6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?*
TCL S6500 TCL P30 series or any TCL latest Smart Tv
Philips 50PUT6103S/94
Open for any other quality brand model but need 3 yrs comprehensive warranty.

*7. Any other info that you want to share.* 
3 yrs comprehensive warranty must.
Video Quality & Upscaling is utmost important for me. I can compromise on 4k panel & instead can choose quality Full HD panel with good up-scaling,
Good viewing angle along with better Black level,
Smart TV preferred especially Certified Android


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Many here(& elsewhere) commented that Vu TVs are good for their price.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2019)

Very few brands who provide 3yrs warranty


----------



## Minion (Feb 21, 2019)

Panasonic TH-43FX650D
*www.amazon.in/Panasonic-Inches-Sma...d=1550749287&sr=8-8&keywords=panasonic+led+tv

I strongly suggest against getting TCL as they are Chinese and I don't have experience about VU TVs, maybe someone else will help you with them. I don't know about warranty but Panasonic was giving 3 year please confirm with them.
I would suggest you to audition it once


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2019)

Have a look at this TV
Android TV - Buy Android Tv Online at Best Price In India | RIDAEX LED ANDROID SMART TV

Ridaex Nuke 55 Inch 4K DCI Android 7.1 Smart TV - Version 2


----------



## sandynator (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you all for your responses.

I am still waiting for call from Service centre. I have read online that Philips are offering resolution to customers whose TVs are within warranty & Not serviceable.

@*Minion *
Any specific reasons?
I have seen TCL 40 inch some S62** model in showroom & it seemed to be very good in terms of  Picture Quality. Not to forget 3 yrs comprehensive warranty.
After Philips [Videocon make] I felt TCL has Better  picture Engine [IPQ Engine ] in budget range.

Actually I was interested in following 49 inch or 43 FHD 
49" S6500 Series

Last 2 days back got to know that TCL P65US is being stocked soon with one reputed outlet called Kohinoor.
Tcl 50p65us 50 Inch Led 4k Tv | TCL

I have seen 49 inches Full HD Panasonic FS630D @45k  but could not get demo as it was not connected. How is it?
TH-49FS630D Smart TV - Panasonic India

*BTW I have a doubt that should I really invest in 49 inches Full HD Television*? 
LG has stopped now. Last model was *LK57 Series ThinQ AI model* which is nowhere to be seen now.


I may even think of getting 43 inches smart Full HD tv like
LG 43LK5760PTA Smart TV With AI ThinQ™ | LG IN


Sometime I even fell like getting 49 inch 4k smart  IPS tv  from LG like below but still unsure to  invest 60k in that model.
LG 49UK6360PTE 4k Ultra HD TV With DTS Virtual: X | LG IN

Somehow VU never appeal to me. Sorry no offence here. I will surly check them in Company store.

 Thanks again for you support.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 23, 2019)

Amazon fire stick is far better than any "smart TV" so don't focus too much on it when considering buying options.


----------



## Minion (Feb 23, 2019)

sandynator said:


> Thank you all for your responses.
> 
> I am still waiting for call from Service centre. I have read online that Philips are offering resolution to customers whose TVs are within warranty & Not serviceable.
> 
> ...


I have seen Panasonic TH-43FX650D in Reliance digital, PQ seems good it was sharp and colorful though I didn't have chance to look closely.

LG 43LK5760PTA don't seems like very good option to me.

I would suggest
*Samsung Series 7 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV  (43NU7100)*
Samsung Series 7 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India (Only problem I can find with this TV is lack of android OS)

If you are into TCL then I would suggest
*TCL 43P65US*
Tcl 43p65us 43 Inch Led 4k Tv | TCL (Specification looks good but personally I have no experience with this)
please confirm this has 4k panel or not because TCL page seems confusing.

I would suggest not to go for 49 inch full HD tvs to low ppi PQ will not be that great if you sit close to TV.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 23, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Amazon fire stick is far better than any "smart TV" so don't focus too much on it when considering buying options.


I will check that option too but kids and my mom is insisting for smart tv especially my nephew is sold out for LG think AI OS.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2019)

sandynator said:


> I will check that option too but kids and my mom is insisting for smart tv especially my nephew is sold out for LG think AI OS.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


As of now LG WebOS is far superior to any other TV OS in the market, Tizen OS comes 2nd and Android on TV is laggy.

As per your usage, Edge-Lit LED will suffice.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 27, 2019)

Update:
Last Sunday when executive came to pick up my tv for servicing he told backlight for this specific model will not be available. I need to contact service center for replacement models or get refund. Normally 20 percent is deducted as depreciation per annum. By coming saturday I will visit there. I will take refund,expecting at least 6k as told by service person or 9k if they consider 30% value left (1.5 yrs warranty left).


Now coming to new tv suggestions.....

Can stretch the budget to 58k for 49 inch  specially LG 49 uk6360 pte or someting better than it.

Are there Full Array Local Dimming televisions available here in India? I found LG 
SK8500PTA series. Any other full array local dimming in less budget? 43 inch will also do.


The normal viewing distance from tv screen to eye level would be 8 to 9 feets or max 10 feet at extreme corner of L type sitting. 6 feets if sitting on floor.

Still not sure of tv size, mind say to jump for 49/50 inch from existing 40 inch tv but sometimes I feel it's overkill for my purpose of viewing Full HD content from 8-9 feet distance.

If at all I consider 43 inch tv can I go with just Full Hd model? 

Also can I choose Full HD in 49 range ?
Like this..
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07M61GKC6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_p8NDCbMNQCHK8.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2019)

The Ridaex TV is Full-Array TV from Indian brand


----------



## sandynator (Feb 27, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> The Ridaex TV is Full-Array TV from Indian brand


Ok
Bit worried for service in Mumbai as it's bangalore based and wanted to see firsthand before buying.


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 27, 2019)

Me searching for similar concerns 49" tv in a lesser budget, have decided on mi tv pro 49" . 
Warranty is 1 years + 1 year on panel + plus one can buy 1 year comprehensive warranty from flipkart @ Rs. 1300. So almost 3 years comprehensive..
FullHD - parents watch SD content, so don't think can go for 4k
Have other mi hardware - mi box, mi scale, a mobile and mi smartband, and mi mini router . They all continue working perfectly! So we are very happy with mi stuff. 
Fits budget as well. plus there was a showroom nearby where I saw the quality. 
FYI: Like most its screen is glossy 

Was also considering VU and onida.


----------



## Minion (Feb 28, 2019)

sandynator said:


> Update:
> Last Sunday when executive came to pick up my tv for servicing he told backlight for this specific model will not be available. I need to contact service center for replacement models or get refund. Normally 20 percent is deducted as depreciation per annum. By coming saturday I will visit there. I will take refund,expecting at least 6k as told by service person or 9k if they consider 30% value left (1.5 yrs warranty left).
> 
> 
> ...


Get this
Sony KD-43X7500F
Sony X75E | LED | 4K Ultra HD | High Dynamic Range (HDR) | Smart TV (Android TV™)

should be available for 62k or less


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2019)

sandynator said:


> Ok
> Bit worried for service in Mumbai as it's bangalore based and wanted to see firsthand before buying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


For Service & Support, u can call the customer care number and get your doubts resolved.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2019)

sandynator said:


> Ok
> Bit worried for service in Mumbai as it's bangalore based and wanted to see firsthand before buying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


There are other ways to show your "patriotism" than buying dubious quality Indian brand products(charity or ngo for children/defense personnel at the top of the mind). When buying a TV with a budget of 60k stick to established & credibly reviewed brands.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 7, 2019)

Is Lg 43UK6360PTE 4K UHD model worth buying for 41000 (price after discount on flipkart)?

No cost emi offer too on it 

LG Smart 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV 2018 Edition
LG Smart 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV 2018 Edition Online at best Prices In India

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Mar 7, 2019)

Or should I settle for any Full HD model in 43 inches?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Mar 8, 2019)

Could  not take call as my father was hospitalized since last 12 days.

 Presently dropped decision of getting 49 /50 inch tv and for now settling with 43 inch Full HD tv.
So need quick help in decision making...

How is the Panasonic TH-43FS601D @30000 from flipkart in today's offer.

Panasonic 108cm (43 inch) Full HD LED Smart TV
Panasonic 108cm (43 inch) Full HD LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India

Or 

Will settle with MI tv 4A pro 43inch @22k in offer


Please help..

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 8, 2019)

Lower end panasonic are manufactured by a turkish company. panasoci turkish tv - Google Search  Panasonic using Vestel again 

I was also considering panasonic.. but this put me off.


----------



## Minion (Mar 9, 2019)

sandynator said:


> Could  not take call as my father was hospitalized since last 12 days.
> 
> Presently dropped decision of getting 49 /50 inch tv and for now settling with 43 inch Full HD tv.
> So need quick help in decision making...
> ...


Between these two Panasonic


----------



## sandynator (Mar 9, 2019)

Thanks for the pointer.

In between I have got call from nearby official tcl store to come see the 43 inch P65US model which was not available with any reputed dealers near me.

Will examine that and take my call.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Mar 11, 2019)

Was waiting for Philips 43 inch full HD tv quote but got disappointed on getting pricing of 43 fhd model and 50 inch 4k model.

Buy the Philips 5800 series Ultra Slim Full HD LED Smart TV 43PFT5813S/94 Ultra Slim Full HD LED Smart TV

&

Buy the Philips 6000 series 4K Ultra Slim Smart LED TV 50PUT6103S/94 4K Ultra Slim Smart LED TV

So yesterday we all made up mind to go for some other reputed brand television. Now  ready to shell out around 40 - 45k for 43 inch 4k led tv.

In evening visited few stores almost having Lg 43uk6360pte model in mind or Panasonic fx600/650(for vfm)

Got to know of Samsung NU7100 series.
The 43 inch samsung NU7100 felt better in PQ compared to LG 43UK6360PTE when viewing from  front even angle viewing was almost on par due to some hard panel like ips. 49 inch was mixed bag as felt samsung was losing screen uniformity. 
Just worried for services by samsung, read in forums that Samsung panel dead in 2 to 3 yrs and they charge heavy for parts.

In IPS panel Panasonic had good brightness 
and worth considering for lesser price compared to LG.

Now just want see if Sony 43 inch 4k can come around 45k. 

Till now impressed with Samsung NU7100 in 43 inches just worried for services and part availability in decent price as never ever used samsung products.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2019)

They don't make TVs nowadays with same quality standard as earlier(just like laptops). If a TV can last for 3-4 years without needing service then consider it good enough. At least try to get 3 years warranty on whichever TV model you buy.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> They don't make TVs nowadays with same quality standard as earlier(just like laptops). If a TV can last for 3-4 years without needing service then consider it good enough. At least try to get 3 years warranty on whichever TV model you buy.


You meant Samsung or Sony?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2019)

Every brand,overall quality for TVs as well as laptops are going down nowadays.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B07G5WTMFT

*www.amazon.in/dp/B07HW65C2Q/ref=ss...&pd_rd_r=51aae3e0-43e0-11e9-943c-57b102c3192c

*www.amazon.in/dp/B06XR8JK8W/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B06XR8JK8W


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 11, 2019)

Panasonic usually give 2 year warranty during Diwali . As whitestar said, companies don't make products to last long anymore.  Haggle and try to get discount/free extended warranty. Also you can try getting TV repaired by third party technicians when outside warranty period. Also don't buy extended warranty by third party Jeeves or Reliance Digital.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 11, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> Also don't buy extended warranty by third party Jeeves or Reliance Digital.


interesting .. But why?


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 11, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> interesting .. But why?


1) No say in parts availability. If a manufacturer stops spare parts or  refuses to provide, 3rd party can't do anything about it.
2) In above scenario, 3rd party will provide the option for refund after depreciation or buying from their limited channels. Flipkart for Jeeves and Reliance Stores themselves where products would be overpriced and limited options. Note: You may have an option to buy a different brand . Not sure. 
3) 3rd party technicians are usually some nincompoop trained to deny you the warranty  without having the ability to diagnose the root cause. Manufactures have technicians who atleast know what they are doing. Ex Panasonic sent their Senior engineer who could immediately understood and solved the issue we had with our Refrigerator.  
4) Have read lots of negative reviews online.

Note: This does not mean all Manufacturers have a good after sales service, but unlike 3rd party , manufactures have an incentive to provide good service as it impacts their brand and sales.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 11, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> *www.amazon.in/dp/B07G5WTMFT
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B07HW65C2Q/ref=ss...&pd_rd_r=51aae3e0-43e0-11e9-943c-57b102c3192c
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B06XR8JK8W/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B06XR8JK8W


Thanks
That samsung was my on my list earlier.
Now if at all I decide to save money then will be getting full hd from 43 inch Panasonic around 32k


The Tcl you mentioned is 55 inches but I cannot go above 50 inches.

Have seen tcl 50p65us but the viewing angles are bad, Upscaling too not up to the mark. 43 inch p65us is hardly 3k cheaper.

The sanyo looks good to me.

My bro has to examine the TVs in person before making final  buying decision. May go for 49 inches too if current hdfc credit card cash back & zero cost emi scheme is available till then. 

Samsung 49NU7100 just short of 50k after all discounts
Samsung 43NU7100 @41500.

Vijay sales having offers on Panasonic Fx 600 49 inch tv. 52500 quoted price for weekend and Axis Bank offer.



Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Mar 13, 2019)

Finalized the size of tv 43 inches.
Panel type Ips for wide viewing and durability.
Brand : Panasonic

For my taste and eyes Panasonic FX650D was superior to LG UK 6360PTE purely in terms of Picture Quality when viewing Animal Planet HD channel.
Credits to  Super bright ips panel, Hexa Croma Drive Technology and my guess Direct led with optimised backlighting.

It's 4k model and I am thinking whether it will make any difference if I choose 43 inch size for viewing distance of 8-9 feets.

Price difference is almost 8-10k for Full HD and 4k UHD models. The saved money could be used for getting Powered Sub later on.

So is it really advisable getting 43 inches  4k UHD tv for viewing distance of 8-9 feets (from tv screen to eyelevel)

Amazon price
4k models
Panasonic FX650D @42990
Panasonic FX600D @40250

Full HD model
Panasonic FS601D 31999







Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2019)

Samsung Takes on Xiaomi With Online-Only 4K UHD TVs Starting at Rs. 41,990


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

Vu launches Android 4K TV range at starting Rs 30,999; sale starts tomorrow on Flipkart


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 14, 2019)

sandynator said:


> Finalized the size of tv 43 inches.
> Panel type Ips for wide viewing and durability.
> Brand : Panasonic
> 
> ...



What will you be your content source ? Also IMO FullHD resolution above 32inch screen size is not the best but decent. If you are gonna watch SD content from say DTH, FullHD makes more sense. I would personally go for 4k option.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> Also IMO FullHD resolution above 32inch screen size is not the best but decent.


A good HD video with bitrates of 8-10mbps will look good even on a 50" screen.Also much less 4k video content is available for download anyway compared to 1080p content.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2019)

I think Panasonic FX650D is not a DLED panel, please check the manual book in showroom.

also choosing 4k is more future proof than 1080p


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> I think Panasonic FX650D is not a DLED panel, please check the manual book in showroom.
> 
> also choosing 4k is more future proof than 1080p



What is the exact size of TV to feel 4K content or best to watch?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 14, 2019)

Just saw new VU series launch on flipkart.
Will try to check in experience centre.


*www.vutvs.com/product-premium-android


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2019)

shreeux said:


> What is the exact size of TV to feel 4K content or best to watch?


65" or more but 55" is decent for 4K.
Also it depends on the viewing distance
Refer below article to get more info
What Size 4K Ultra HD TV is Right for My Room?

_Some people opt for 4K projectors to feel the real difference of 4K

*i.i.cbsi.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2013/01/27/resolution_chart.jpg 
_
An Excellent article on 4K_
Why Ultra HD 4K TVs are still stupid

_


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2019)

This VU TV launching in FK has Dolby Vision & DLED panel

Awesome deal actually
Vu Premium Android 4k Smart Tv Store Online - Buy Vu Premium Android 4k Smart Tv Online at Best Price in India | Flipkart.com


----------



## sandynator (Mar 17, 2019)

Almost finalized.
Subject to availability.

50 inches model(this is only available at the moment)
2 yrs comprehensive doorstep warranty,

Asia Pacific specific model. Hope to live to its name.








Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2019)

^^What's the expected final price & who will handle the after sales support?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^What's the expected final price & who will handle the after sales support?


Videocon or PE electronics is out of question...

 If I am not mistaken TPV technology will be only be handling after sales support. 
Currently they are using their current AOC division support facilities.

I am still not sure if I can disclose my discounted pricing as of now. I will be approaching their sales team / warehouse/ distribution house by Monday or Tuesday.

I have confirmed from 2 sources within industry & they said selling price will be around 60000 to 65000 for 50 inch model 50PUT6103S/94. 
Firstly they have started with western region and spreading out rapidly. In talks with big outlets here like croma, Vijay sales, Kohinoor etc.

UPDATE: Yesterday Videocon service confirmed that my refund process is initiated & I will be getting remaining 30% value of invoice back in my bank account.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Mar 18, 2019)

Finally I booked Philips 50PUT6103S/94 model at quite a deal which I am not allowed to disclose in public.

Tentatively the price of 50 inch will around  55k to 58k as told to me.

Warranty 2 yrs comprehensive.

Uploading brochure for reference

Philpis TV & Sound Brochure_12Feb.pdf

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2019)

Post a small review here once you get the delivery & get some free time.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 18, 2019)

sandynator said:


> Finally I booked Philips 50PUT6103S/94 model at quite a deal which I am not allowed to disclose in public.
> 
> Tentatively the price of 50 inch will around  55k to 58k as told to me.
> 
> ...



Great, Post pic and review.

What special on this compare to others?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 18, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Great, Post pic and review.
> 
> What special on this compare to others?



Nothing special as such. I may have risked my money too. 
It could be worse to Samsung NU7100 which I had shortlisted  earlier. I have also  not seen the tv as yet. Not sure IPS panel or VA but mostly it will be VA panel.  

You can call me Philips Fanboy. Recently got Philips CPAP machine neglecting other brands for my dad & still using Philips  Water Purifier since last 10 years.  Coming to the point I truly liked their picture engine since I saw in late  2012. 

I confirmed its globally launched product in 2019 or late 2018. [Asia Pacific, African Region, Middle East & more]  
In UK & European countries they dominate. Newly launched  P5 picture engine is very good too.

 Finally I got best price from Senior Sales Executive of TPV Technology India Pvt. Ltd who are official licence holder for the brand Philips TV globally as well as Audio at-least in India. 
The sale is routed through Distributor & will get delivery in 2 days once he gets stock from Philips[TPV].

Got 2 years comprehensive warranty & may get 1 more year extra too which is unsure & will be confirmed during installation by Philips.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 18, 2019)

sandynator said:


> Nothing special as such. I may have risked my money too.
> It could be worse to Samsung NU7100 which I had shortlisted  earlier. I have also  not seen the tv as yet. Not sure IPS panel or VA but mostly it will be VA panel.
> 
> You can call me Philips Fanboy. Recently got Philips CPAP machine neglecting other brands for my dad & still using Philips  Water Purifier since last 10 years.  Coming to the point I truly liked their picture engine since I saw in late  2012.
> ...



Ok, fine...reveal the exact price...Let me know.,


----------



## sandynator (Mar 18, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Ok, fine...reveal the exact price...Let me know.,


Sorry, I cannot reveal the exact price. All I can just say that the price could be slightly above if not equal to what they offer to big retail outlets like Croma, Reliance Digital etc for bulk purchases.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 18, 2019)

sandynator said:


> I may have risked my money too.


Don't worry. Its always better to go with trusted brands, if one can afford it. Trust me, I suffered with videocon. 
Plus good upscaling is make or break with 4k Tv currently with so little 4k content, which IMHO only established brands may have the software know-how. How is the upscaling here anyways ? How does SD content look ? Basically I want to know whether FULLHD content looks better on FHD or on a 4k tV


----------



## sandynator (Mar 18, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> Don't worry. Its always better to go with trusted brands, if one can afford it. Trust me, I suffered with videocon.
> Plus good upscaling is make or break with 4k Tv currently with so little 4k content, which IMHO only established brands may have the software know-how. How is the upscaling here anyways ? How does SD content look ? Basically I want to know whether FULLHD content looks better on FHD or on a 4k tV


Full HD content looks better on Full HD tvs than 4k in my view and experience with 43 inches 4k Samsung NU7100 side by side compared to some FHD Sony model I guess it was W800  in croma store. Finally it depends on picture processing engine.
For large screens viewing from close distance 4k may not look pixelated compared to FHD.

In fact I would have preferred Philips 43 inches FHD model but stock availability was an issue and it had 2 HDMI. Majority members of family  wanted size up from 40 inches and 43 looked similar. 

Even if I had compromised on HDMI ports Waiting time was more for 43 inch. We all were bored as no television since mid of February and also wanted to keep my dad entertained after his discharge from the  hospital.

Btw delivery of tv after 2 days.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2019)

@cute.bandar @sandynator  There is madVR - high quality video renderer (GPU assisted) - Doom9's Forum which is the best upscaler one can get for free.It uses your graphics card to process & upscale imags which beat any similar hardware solution from TVs but this comes at a price of high requirements.For upscaling to 4k,a 1060 6gb is bare minimum & its highest settings can even bring a 2080 to its knees(of course that is only for serious image quality enthusiasts who spend thousands of $ setting up their home theater system).


----------



## Minion (Mar 20, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> @cute.bandar @sandynator  There is madVR - high quality video renderer (GPU assisted) - Doom9's Forum which is the best upscaler one can get for free.It uses your graphics card to process & upscale imags which beat any similar hardware solution from TVs but this comes at a price of high requirements.For upscaling to 4k,a 1060 6gb is bare minimum & its highest settings can even bring a 2080 to its knees(of course that is only for serious image quality enthusiasts who spend thousands of $ setting up their home theater system).


MadVR though is good but it uses huge amount of GPU and CPU, upscalers in tv are way better  than these software solutions. upscalers  in Tvs are specifically created to do one thing that is improving PQ and they do excel in this matter.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2019)

Minion said:


> MadVR though is good but it uses huge amount of GPU and CPU, upscalers in tv are way better  than these software solutions. upscalers  in Tvs are specifically created to do one thing that is improving PQ and they do excel in this matter.


Don't take it otherwise but have you checked the official doom9 madvr thread.The quality & content of many of the posts there can match or exceed many pros in video industry.Quality improvement may be subjective even there but everyone there would unanimously declare that no hardware upscaler(at least not the ones public have access to) can match madvr upscaling done with recommended graphics card for that resolution/setting. Logically also you think how can any TVs upscaler can match processing power of a 1060 6gb/similar/better graphics card which is exactly what madvr uses(& the reason why it can even put a 1080Ti/2080 under 100% load when using its highest possible settings).


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 20, 2019)

Even I ordered my TV 2 days back! Mi 49" Pro TV .  30k
is FullHD, which I prefer due to unsatisfactory upscaling on 4k and because a lot of content that parents watch is still SD , 'news' channels. 
Have several Mi devices which have been of terrific life, value for money and great build quality overall. mi router, mi band, weighing scale, android box, phone. So I think good brand.
Features: HDR, IPS. No idea how useful/good HDR  is. We'll see.
Smart stuff: I don't really care here, has a few nifty features that I'll explore - ability to control DTH, voice search. 
Within budget: Didn't have much room to play here. Although Papa was leaning to spend more for LG 45k, but performance of several mi devices convinced me stick with mi.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 21, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> Even I ordered my TV 2 days back! Mi 49" Pro TV .  30k
> is FullHD, which I prefer due to unsatisfactory upscaling on 4k and because a lot of content that parents watch is still SD , 'news' channels.
> Have several Mi devices which have been of terrific life, value for money and great build quality overall. mi router, mi band, weighing scale, android box, phone. So I think good brand.



I had also thought of 43 inch mi 4a pro but my brother had been to mi home to check the tv and brightness seemed too low in well lit show room. So he black listed that.

In 49/50 inches full hd screen I think would look more pixelated for close distance viewing in my case of 8-9 feets max.

Samsung nu7100  was shortlisted for its va panel. 
Final call of size 49/ 50 inches was taken on last weekend as our earlier tv was 40 inch and going for 43 inches was not much difference. More over we just shifted to our new residence so there was bit of exitement for bigger tv. 

Earlier Philips 50 inch quote from a known source was 55 - 58k so even he also suggested better get sammy for 49.5k

It was on saturday evening around 6.15 pm I just called up philips customer care and from them I got contact of Area sales manager. After contacting him he gave me       contact number of senior sales exe from my area. Had nice conversation with him & bargained hard. He shared the contact of his distributor.  On monday in personal meeting at distributors office he shared his final discounted price which was less than earlier as I was ready to pay in cash.

Got GST in voice, 2 yrs comprehensive in house warranty and may get 1 more year extra. Was promised to get it delivered and installed till yesterday but it was delayed from philips warehouse to distributor. Due to holi festival delivery staff were limited &  I had option to pick up in person but seeing  the box dimension it would be difficult to fit in back seat of car. So opted for courier delivery which may happen on friday or saturday

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Mar 21, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't take it otherwise but have you checked the official doom9 madvr thread.The quality & content of many of the posts there can match or exceed many pros in video industry.Quality improvement may be subjective even there but everyone there would unanimously declare that no hardware upscaler(at least not the ones public have access to) can match madvr upscaling done with recommended graphics card for that resolution/setting. Logically also you think how can any TVs upscaler can match processing power of a 1060 6gb/similar/better graphics card which is exactly what madvr uses(& the reason why it can even put a 1080Ti/2080 under 100% load when using its highest possible settings).


You misread my post MadVR is good but it is very CPU/GPU intensive its good only when you already have a decent GPU like a 1060 GTX  or higher which itself cost 20-25k while image processors are better option they are specifically build for such tasks and don't require any additional effort or power.
I have tried MADVR and my favorite is jinc upscaler but its very GPU intensive and my GTX 840 can't handle 10 bit 1080p HEVC with madvr renderer so i gave up on madvr for now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 21, 2019)

1060 is mainly for 4k upscaling,for 1080p upscaling a 1050Ti can handle good enough settings of madvr.

It is all about how much of a enthusiast you are,people also buy 50k+ speakers for audio quality & in a similar manner people also buy 1080 for madvr & especially if you are a gamer then you will already be having a decent gfx card anyway. I do agree that it is not for "usual home family" who prefer simple plug & play type approach.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 24, 2019)

My Mi TV  arrived. Picture quality is great, but can't recommend due to dumb dumb smart tv features. It takes a minute to start. Does not have standby option, but a hard to reach 'no display' option, during which the sound keep coming. In short: turning the TV on and off is a pain in the ass! How could they screw such a basic thing! Also changing input from TV interface to HDMi is extremely cumbersome. Patchwall UI isn't customizable at all.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 26, 2019)

Well, I got the delivery of my Philips tv on Friday & was installed on Saturday.

Overall a decent buy for what I paid. 

I still remember what Mr. Arun Menon country head of Audio & Video division, said during launch event in November 2018 that it will be no more budget brand and will be priced on par with biggies like LG &  Samsung. 

I did not had opportunity to compare Philips 50 inches tv with its competition but I feel quality of panel is poor if compared to Samsung's NU7100 VA Panel.
 Less brightness 250 nits compared to 350 nits(read it somewhere) while poor contrast ratio which I did not expected.
Not at all to their UK and European standards as they quoted in marketing and promotional activities.

As mentioned for a retail price of 60k for 50 inches tv it's not at all worth in my opinion. Samsung may offer better VA panel for few more thousands if not for same price.


 Good for FHD and 4k online content streaming, even 720p is quite good and watchable. 
Connected tata sky hd box on HDMI 1 port which is mix bag may be now I am watching on bigger display.
Colours may not pop out much due to poor contrast.

Official licensed app 
Netflix
YouTube
Amazon prime
Eros Now

Still to check my full hd content from Android box.

For now leaving with few pics...*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190326/a5baa90e690a98dd7458268e2a397e2b.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190326/30d311c68978313c2a17b9d144aa1f50.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190326/0793b0bfdd3491255d813bf7887bcb26.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190326/1573ec17c545cf93479e07973758e630.jpg

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2019)

sandynator said:


> As mentioned for a retail price of 60k for 50 inches tv it's not at all worth in my opinion.


So that will be its retail price when launched in showrooms?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2019)

instead of wasting 60k on such poor quality panel, one can add 15k extra and go with good quality panel.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> So that will be its retail price when launched in showrooms?


Yes somewhere around 55 to 58k as told to me.

One more thing I got made in China piece manufactured by TPV display technology.
I had read somewhere they will be manufacturing here in India by Dixon technologies.





Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Mar 26, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> instead of wasting 60k on such poor quality panel, one can add 15k extra and go with good quality panel.


Yes..
Well I am comparing here with samsung Nu7100. There was no way to compare them side by side but what I had seen in showroom I can say it's inferior to nu7100 in term of contrast for sure.

For a retail price of 55k as told to me I will not vouch for it as older models of samsung or other brands could be sourced in discount.


Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2019)

This is one of the reason why I never suggest anyone to buy a TV model without actually seeing it in operation first at some showroom.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2019)

Just putting this link here for some extra comparison:
Budget 4k TV with 4:4:4 croma


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 26, 2019)

@sandynator Your room is very bright! today's TV are too reflective for such bright rooms, when showing black content. How does your TV look during the night ?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 26, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> @sandynator Your room is very bright! today's TV are too reflective for such bright rooms, when showing black content. How does your TV look during the night ?


Not yet tested with FHD in pitch dark room but one sample 4k youtube videos was eyecandy.

Yet to check action packed motion scenes in dark.

My problem is when viewing dark scene as I was expecting good native contrast ratio just  like Samsung NU7100 or even better to it.

Lot of factors impact the viewing pleasure just as you mentioned the bright sunlight entering the room or even if in larger screen models  the black screen uniformity of panel. Tightly packed 4k pixels in 43 inches screen will give slightly more eye popping colours compared to 50 inch screen. The same tv may not look better in house as showroom.


I have one question to all...
At present I have directly connected HDMI cable from tata sky box / Android box to TV and for audio used optical connection to AVR whenever needed. If I am using AVR's HDMI 
Port will there be slight improvement in picture quality? (My older tv was connected using AVR's HDMI ports)

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2019)

There shouldn't be any difference unless your AVR has some builtin picture processing enabled.


----------



## Minion (Mar 28, 2019)

sandynator said:


> I did not had opportunity to compare Philips 50 inches tv with its competition but I feel quality of panel is poor if compared to Samsung's NU7100 VA Panel.
> Less brightness 250 nits compared to 350 nits(read it somewhere) while poor contrast ratio which I did not expected.
> Not at all to their UK and European standards as they quoted in marketing and promotional activities.
> 
> ...



Try playing with various settings this tv has micro dimming so contrast should be excellent
Try using these settings





Set contrast according to your requirement


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2019)

JVC Launches 6 New Smart LED TVs in India, Prices Start at Rs. 16,999


----------



## sandynator (Jun 25, 2019)

I am late to comment on my Philips 50 inch tv 6100 series 50 PUT6103S/94 as was outstation.

My living  room is very bright during day time so was bit disappointed but now when I checked it at night time it's good display just brightness is bit less compared to samsung nu7100.

Even grey scale uniformity, pitch black, good audio output, no back light bleeding issue like other panels and finally treat to watch online streamed content with jio fibre net.

Now selling on Amazon @41000 which is very good deal IMO.
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07JWCTPN7/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_udJeDbHN9BCN4


----------

